# January Calendar Photo Contest - Vote Here



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 - Tucker









GoldenPaws2 - Madison









gregscott









Hudson - Asha









jeffreyzone - Dottie









Jessme7-Marley


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe - Lila









Kindell - Maple









Lauraeye1 - Charlie









Lauraeye1 - Vinny









Leo's Mom









Maggies Mom - Abbie


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies Mom - Houdini









Maggies Mom - Maggie









Megan B - Eddie









Scarecrows Mom - Buddy









suzanne117 - Casey









ty823


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oooh, that was so hard to choose!!! Now I'm gonna go pick the cutest puppy which I'm sure will be harder!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This one took me a while to decide, but cutest puppy contest is killing me. I like all of those pictures and it's too hard to choose one. I almost wish we had multiple choice options there Rick...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I didn't think we were gonna see the results of the voting this time. I don't want to see the same people complaining every month that they don't win LOL Nothing personal, just didn't want peoples feelings hurt. Also, i voted for Casey owned by Suzanne117 i think is her name. Good luck


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I must say again that everyone did an ausome job on their pictures. My selection for this month is: Kindell - Maple  Good-Luck to everyone


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

fordtruckman's MacGyver took my vote....althought I really liked Gregscott's pic too. Hilarious!! Anyways, this one was really hard to choose as well.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

It was tough..but I had to go with Abbie... she caught a really good shot..


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

They are all great shots--with very happy dogs!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I voted for Lila. When it comes to pictures, I look more then just at the subject.

I thought it was a great picture, how he caputered her right in the middle, with the mostly white background, it really makes her "pop!" and the touch of green from the branch in front of her and the trees in the background.

Its a nice picture  I also thought it was cute because it looks like she retrieved a branch and looks proud that she brought it to you...lol


----------



## Scarecrow's Mom (Aug 7, 2006)

Mine is actually a picture of Dutchess. Not Buddy.

Sorry for the mistake.

~Emily


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I didn't think we were gonna see the results of the voting this time. I don't want to see the same people complaining every month that they don't win LOL Nothing personal, just didn't want peoples feelings hurt. Also, i voted for Casey owned by Suzanne117 i think is her name. Good luck


We just don't have that option. The only other way to do it is to have people PM the votes to me..... And then some people would want to think it was fixed....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I have no problem with seeing the votes. I don't care if no one ever votes for Tucker. 

If people are that sensitive about it then maybe they shouldn't enter the contest.... ?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Everyone who could have a possible problem with seeing the number of votes next to a picture:
Please understand that this is a poll like any other. People vote and the photo with the most votes wins.
That is all to it. Please do not discuss, voting by private messages or anything like that. It's not possible to do anyhow.
Well, let me explain, there are two types of polls we can use on this forum, anonymous or the type where we list members next to a vote they took.
After pondering this question for a while, we decided to do anonymous voting, where only number of votes is being shown next to a photo. It creates less problems. 
Anyhow, I know it might be hard to see that some great photos won't get any votes, but 'Hey', it's a poll where members vote for a picture they feel is the best and there is simply nothing me, Rick or anyone else can do about it.
Only one picture can win and it'll be the one with most votes...simple as that.
Best way to handle this is to enjoy the pictures we see here , they're amazing.

Joe


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

You the man, Joe!!  My thought's exactly!!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

My vote was for Maggies Mom - Abbie. I think that everyone did an awesome job, but that one picture just touched my heart!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

and another tough choice !!


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

Another tough choice but I had to go with Maggies Mom - Abbie ... what a great action shot!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

The Abbie photo has it all: a great-looking Golden, nice snow, a sense of movement, good composition...and ABBIE!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, that was hard...I can tell this is going to get harder and harder every month, but oh so fun to see such beautiful pics of everyone's doggies


----------



## Newday (Dec 18, 2006)

it is really very hard 2 choose....


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I voted Abbie submitted by Maggies mom. It was a tough choice though. A lot of great photos


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

The photos are all so great in both categories, they all deserve a vote!
It is fun looking at the beautiful shots, goldens are very photogenic dogs!
Hudson and Asha's Mum


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Booker said:


> Wow, that was hard...I can tell this is going to get harder and harder every month, but oh so fun to see such beautiful pics of everyone's doggies


I agree........


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Many of the photos are cute, some are interesting in composition and framing, and some of these dogs are just flat-out beautiful... but for me, one photo definitely stands out... Goldencrazy's Abbey. That photo is a true work of art... it touches me.

Asha was the other very artistic shot and I'm so surprised no one voted for that one... that would definitely have been my second vote. Hey! how come we don't get more votes?... like 2 or 3. It doesn't cost anything and it could still work the same... the one with the most votes wins. If you really like one over all the rest... either don't vote for anyone else or vote twice for the same one (I'm just talking here, I don't really know if that's even possible). Bottomline is I also really like the Asha picture.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

monomer said:


> Many of the photos are cute, some are interesting in composition and framing, and some of these dogs are just flat-out beautiful... but for me, one photo definitely stands out... Goldencrazy's Abbey. That photo is a true work of art... it touches me.


Yep.....that's a great picture..... I'd love to use that next to Fred's from last month... They just seem to go together so well.....


----------



## erinw (Jan 13, 2007)

This was even harder than the puppy vote, for me! lol

I picked Joe's Lila, b/c I just loved it!!!!!!!!! Such a gorgeous dog, and I loved the snowy backdrop.

But they're all wonderful pics, of course!

I agree with every word of what Joe said re: the voting. We all know that they're "winners" and this is just for fun, right?? It seriously wouldn't hurt my feelings if my dog/photo never got a vote. I just love seeing all of the pics!! AND, I for one like to see the votes... just b/c I'm a curious George!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

erinw said:


> This was even harder than the puppy vote, for me! lol
> 
> I picked Joe's Lila, b/c I just loved it!!!!!!!!! Such a gorgeous dog, and I loved the snowy backdrop.
> 
> ...


I just got done saying how great Abbey's picture is....but you're right, Lila is a great one too. And Hootie... and etc, etc, etc.

I still haven't voted, because I have no idea who I want to vote for.....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

*bump* thought people might forget about this


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

WOHOO! Lucy got a vote! Thanks whomever you are


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

bumping again.......................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

*Puppy Collage*

I posted a collage picture of all the puppies in this contest ,CLICK HERE.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks to whoever gave Tucker a vote 

The race seems like there's not such a huge gap this time, I have a feeling each month the gap will get smaller.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

it was so hard to choose!!!!!!!! I think everyone did an awesome job on there photos!!! We all have beautiful goldens!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

ok last month we had more people voting. what's up? just curious if our forum is getting bored with this already.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not sure what is going on this month... maybe it's because of two voting things... last month it was just the one contest... though I dont know why it would make a difference, but maybe it is.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> ok last month we had more people voting. what's up? just curious if our forum is getting bored with this already.


We still have 12 days of voting to go, too.

I haven't voted yet, just because I can't decide which one I like the best... It's a tough call...


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> We still have 12 days of voting to go, too.
> 
> I haven't voted yet, just because I can't decide which one I like the best... It's a tough call...


Hey Rick! Booker just woofed he wuv's you! lol just kidding


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's what I don't get........if there are 1000-something members on the forum? Why do we only have 63 votes?  Hellooooo, people? VOTE! There's gotta be at least someone out there who thinks my dog is cute!


----------



## goldenhvn (Jan 2, 2007)

Where yall gettin this snow?????


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brittany said:


> There's gotta be at least someone out there who thinks my dog is cute!


I don't think it's whether or not your dog is cute. It's just that there are SO many good pictures...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i'm just bumping it again!!!! come on guys, there are a ton of us the forum who probably still haven't voted.


----------



## vicki L (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok I don't like picking only one - it's too hard! What great pics! But I have to go w/Abbie - Goldencrazy. 
I'll also add - I'm jealous I don't have any snow to use for a prop! 
This encourages me to try & figure out how to get a pic of Max on here.....as I am certain all are dying to see him!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You don't have to have snow. Look at Tucker's picture... I just made an ugly background...lol


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

goldenhvn said:


> Where yall gettin this snow?????


I had to dig waaaaay back in my archive for the Dottie photo. Karen made that photo in December 2000, and that was the last real snow we've had. Barrington's prayers for snow may be answered soon. I hope so, because he hasn't seen significant snow!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

vicki L said:


> Ok I don't like picking only one - it's too hard! What great pics! But I have to go w/Abbie - Goldencrazy.
> I'll also add - I'm jealous I don't have any snow to use for a prop!
> This encourages me to try & figure out how to get a pic of Max on here.....as I am certain all are dying to see him!


Hi Vicki! Welcome to the forum! Naturally, we all want to see Max.  And it's good to see another Georgia person on here. I'm in the Norcross area; whereabouts are you? I think you'll like this forum!

-Jeff


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Is everyone done voting? Surely there are more than 69 active members.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> Is everyone done voting? Surely there are more than 69 active members.


HA!...69. Hee hee.  I'm so imature it hurts sometimes.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> HA!...69. Hee hee.  I'm so imature it hurts sometimes.


Hey, no more immature than I - that was why I had to point it out. :


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maybe the admin should send out another email to all the members---can't hurt.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What kind of themes are we doing for Feb? Puppy Love? C'est L'amore! (or whatever that phrase is ...lol)


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

Just voted now. Miseed it the first time


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We still have ten days of voting to go....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

bumping it again...................................:bowl:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Bump bump bumpity bump!! (lol I'm sure no one knows that show but oh well... ELEPHANT!)

I wonder why there's not so many voters this time around.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Bump bump bumpity bump!! (lol I'm sure no one knows that show but oh well... ELEPHANT!)
> 
> I wonder why there's not so many voters this time around.


It does seem like we should have more activity with the voting...so, here's another BUMP!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well...bumping again... come on people...vote vote vote!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

well...BIZUMP!!!!! :wave:


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Bumping this up again to make sure everyone votes!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

This looks like a fun game! Can I play BUMP too????


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

bump bump bump bump...... OoOoh, 77 votes...compared to like 100 and something the last time...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Does the voting end for this on the 31st???


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Does the voting end for this on the 31st???


Voting ends on the 30th...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Okie dokie... doesn't seem like there's gonna be many more votes coming in.


----------



## vicki L (Jan 18, 2007)

jeffreyzone said:


> Hi Vicki! Welcome to the forum! Naturally, we all want to see Max.  And it's good to see another Georgia person on here. I'm in the Norcross area; whereabouts are you? I think you'll like this forum!
> 
> -Jeff


I'm just seeing this ----- didn't want you to think I was being rude & ignoring you! Think we mapped out our locations in other thread. And OF COURSE everyone wants to see my Max!!!   
Why wouldn't they????!! Kidding KiddinG


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow I havent checked this poll in a while.....I see Maggies Mom is up there..........


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

so voting ends today...any last minute voters out there....?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Calling All Voters!!  Last day!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

So, the winner is Maggies Mom, with Abbie


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, and Lila so close again


----------

